# Need Headless Horseman ideas (with a real horse!)



## grullablue (Oct 1, 2010)

This costume idea is a little unusual.

Most every year, we take one of our miniature horses, Magic, trick or treating with us. It is a real "treat" for the neighborhood kids to see a real horse. Although I've been asked if that's a "real" horse...or a costume...lol. We have mini donkeys too...I'd really considered getting a Shrek costume and taking a donkey, but I know how the horse behaves, I'm unsure how one of the donkeys would behave in that type of situation....so, good idea gone!

Anyway...we always dress little Magic up as a "devil." This year, I want a Headless Horseman costume for him. But I'm not exactly sure how to do it, I'm not entirely crafty. He is 3 feet tall (to his withers (where the end of his mane meets his back). I would like to make a headless horseman his size, that I can somehow "tie onto" him...probably tie it at the feet, below his belly. But I'm not sure how to make it. I would kind of like the arm raised up, and perhaps have fastened to it a light up jack-o-lantern (one of those lightweight ones I can find at a store). PVC? Then I was thinking a children's costume of some kind.... I don't want it too heavyweight, but need it sturdy enough that it would stay on the horse....

I'd love ideas!
Angie


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

You can get away with a dog costume- heres a pic of one manufactured- 
http://petdogcostume.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Headless-Horseman-Dog-Costume.jpg

just google - headless horseman dog costume - labs are pretty big dogs so it looks like a good size in the pic. Also, you could add additional fabric and velcro to keep it attached to the horse.

I also found a homemade costume for a dog but its much bigger, if a dog can carry it a mini pony can. :3 In the pic you can see what kind of clothing they used. Im not sure what they used for the body though, but I imagine the pumpkin is a funkin (lightweight).

http://mydisguises.com/2009/10/29/awesome-headless-horseman-dog-costume/


----------



## grullablue (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply! I saw both of those costumes, and the homemade one is exactly what I have in mind! They sell a headless horseman costume for kids I could just go and buy, if I could figure out how to make the form underneath.... I just haven't got a clue where to start!

I didn't much care for the manufactured one....it's just too small, and just don't think it would look good on my horse. I saw a post somewhere that the homemade costume was made with "PVC, fiberfill and childrens clothes," I'm just trying to figure out how to work with the PVC...I've never done anything with it before....

And instead of the clothes, I think I may just go out and buy the childrens headless horseman costume, if I can figure out how to make what it goes on! If anyone has made their own props, I'd love to see the "skeleton" underneath!

Angie


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

PVC frame should would, bulk it up with pool noodles and duct tape.


----------

